# Wednesday at Memory Lane



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 25, 2018)

a few from today


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! I’m heading out tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 25, 2018)

Some nice bikes......


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow, wish I were there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 25, 2018)

I love the twin 50 and CWC flat tank.  The flat belongs to Mike I think, who does the 50 belong to?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 25, 2018)

Few more sorry if there duplicates


----------



## jungleterry (Apr 26, 2018)

super nice of you to add more pics ,thank you Ron


----------



## Nashman (Apr 26, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> View attachment 795247 View attachment 795248 View attachment 795249 View attachment 795250 View attachment 795251 View attachment 795252 View attachment 795253 View attachment 795254 View attachment 795255 View attachment 795256 View attachment 795257 View attachment 795258 View attachment 795259 View attachment 795260 View attachment 795261 Few more sorry if there duplicates



Right on...Thanks for posting these!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 26, 2018)

No problem , didn't take too many today , auction seemed busy but didn't attend it , will take more pics tomorrow


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 28, 2018)

Did anyone see the Miami pedals, heard they were attached to a bike that was sold there. Curious to see a picture. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

